# Force Weapon vs. Power Weapon



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

In the fluff, what makes a force weapon superior to a power weapon, if at all?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

It allows a psyker to channel their powers into their weapons.

That means you could directly administer a psychic attack to an opponent (potentially bypassing some defenses). These could be on a more physical level (boiling blood, crushing organs, ect.) or more metaphysical like their soul or connection to the material universe in the case of daemonic beings.

Also they can augment the psychic abilities of the user (like in the case of Eisenhorn).


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I suppose the only real drawback to a Force weapon, is that only a Psyker can use it. A Power weapon, on the other hand, can be used by any schmuck with the right connections (and probably cash, should they be non-military/Inquis).

GFP


----------

